# Gordon Clark anecdote



## Wayne (Oct 30, 2013)

It seems I always learn something new when we have visiting researchers here at the PCA Historical Center. 
Typically they are digging into some collection and inevitably they share some of the things they come across. All sorts of fun stuff can turn up--things I otherwise would never know were there.


Today, a researcher--a history professor from another state--came across an exam that Dr. Gordon Clark gave to the students at Wheaton College in 1939.

The exam consisted of one question:


"Explain what is right and good, and why.”


Time's up. Put your pencils down. I don't think I did well on that exam. How about you?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 30, 2013)

Christ's sayings. Because He said them.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 30, 2013)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Christ's sayings. Because He said them.



Just the red letter sayings?


----------



## py3ak (Oct 30, 2013)

What is right is whatever is in accordance with the standards God has revealed. What is good is what is in accordance with what God has revealed concerning himself. In both cases, it is God's approval which either gives them the character of right and good, or at least is the only way in which we could know them to be such.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 30, 2013)

Good question, Zack. No.


----------



## Philip (Oct 30, 2013)

That which is the nature and will of God is right and good. This is so because God is and can be the only source of right and good.


----------



## Brock Organ (Oct 31, 2013)

Wayne said:


> "Explain what is right and good, and why.”



I've always felt Jonathan Edwards' definition of religion to be one of the best answers to such an excellent, laconic question:



> THERE is no question whatsoever, that is of greater importance to mankind, and what is more concerns every individual person to be well resolved in, than this: What are the distinguishing qualifications of those that are in favor with God, and entitled to his eternal rewards? Or, which comes to the same thing, What is the nature of true religion? And wherein do lie the distinguishing notes of that virtue and holiness that is acceptable in the sight of God?


- Jonathan Edwards
Religious Affections
Religious Affections - Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## jandrusk (Oct 31, 2013)

God's word as revealed in the Christian Bible, because God is the sole standard for ethics.


----------

